# Barndominium: Furring vs Framing



## Montyhp (Jul 22, 2017)

All,

I have had a metal shell constructed and am proceeding to build out the interior as a residence. 

I have to decide whether I frame the entire interior with 2x4s or just fur the exterior walls with 2x4s (flat against the metal members).

The metal building builder recommended I do full 2x4 framing because the metal building will flex in the wind an could crack drywall. The full framing would allow me to isolate the interior from the exterior shell.

Another construction guy (friend) recommended just furring the interior of the outside walls and using 2x4 for the inside walls.

Having insulation sprayed in and the insulator wants to spray after the framing is done. I suspect this will glue the framing to the structure regardless.

Any advice for me?

Montyhp
Floresville, TX


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

How much flex is there? I would think that any walls connecting to exterior walls at 90 degrees would take the flex out. I would use furring on exterior walls.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It will cost more to do full framing, but you will be able to have more insulation and a more stable interior structure. The hardest thing will be doing the windows and doors.


----------



## Montyhp (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks for both of your inputs. Still leaning toward furring. The blown in insulation has awesome insulation properties so I think it should be fine.

Montyhp


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Montyhp said:


> Thanks for both of your inputs. Still leaning toward furring. The blown in insulation has awesome insulation properties so I think it should be fine.
> 
> Montyhp


Insulation works because it traps air. The air is the actual material preventing heat flow across the space. The wider the insulating space, the better the effect. This may be particularly important in your case where metal (a really good conductor of heat) is your exterior material. Any extra cost of construction will be quickly made up in energy savings.


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

We built a separate framed structure in our barndominium for the same reason your builder suggested it. We have 1-1/2 inch closed cell foam inside the metal building and it was done before we started framing. When the wind blows, if something is propped against the insulation, we can hear it squeaking as the metal moves a little. Sheetrock would be cracked by now. There are visible cracks in the foam insulation from the movement. Our barndominum has 16 foot walls and 4 pitch roof. If yours has 10 foot walls and less roof pitch, you won't see as much movement.

Our metal building contractor put wood between the windows and metal both to keep the windows from cracking and to make it easier if we ever have to replace them. Neighbor with similar barndo but different builder has windows screwed to the metal and was told to live with the fogged windows, they are too hard to replace.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

FreeRange said:


> We built a separate framed structure in our barndominium for the same reason your builder suggested it. We have 1-1/2 inch closed cell foam inside the metal building and it was done before we started framing. When the wind blows, if something is propped against the insulation, we can hear it squeaking as the metal moves a little. Sheetrock would be cracked by now. There are visible cracks in the foam insulation from the movement. Our barndominum has 16 foot walls and 4 pitch roof. If yours has 10 foot walls and less roof pitch, you won't see as much movement.
> 
> Our metal building contractor put wood between the windows and metal both to keep the windows from cracking and to make it easier if we ever have to replace them. Neighbor with similar barndo but different builder has windows screwed to the metal and was told to live with the fogged windows, they are too hard to replace.


I've put windows in a pole barn building in OK before. Built a 2x4 frame to mount the window in, spray foam insulation between the window and frame, flashing and caulking around the window. Never leaked, never fogged in spite of the rough storms that came through the area. I'd never just screw a window to the siding, even if all I was using it for was a workshop. Just not the right way to do it. Sure, it costs more in time and a few dollars of material, but you aren't going to deal with a problem from that day forward.

One of our skilled tradesmen put a sign on his locker that said "We don't have time and money to do it right the first time, but we have time and money to do it over and over." He was told to take it down. (It is now inside his locker instead of outside.)


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

We did full framing on ours so we could better insulate, run electric, plumbing, etc. it was very solid


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

hiddensprings said:


> We did full framing on ours so we could better insulate, run electric, plumbing, etc. it was very solid


This is the way to go, and I do not like blown in insulation in the walls in these applications. It will settle to the bottom leaving the upper part un-insulated. Invariably, there will also be a little moisture get thru the metal somewhere making the insulation wet along the bottom, eventually rusting out the siding.

I'd spray about an inch or two of foam on inside face of siding and structurals, then frame a full 2x4 wall and insulate it with fiberglass blanket between the studs.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Montyhp said:


> All,
> 
> I have had a metal shell constructed and am proceeding to build out the interior as a residence.
> 
> ...


Here is a thought. If you just furr the inside you will have to put them on 16" centers vertical right? If you will have to buy the same amount of 2x4's as it takes to frame it then why not frame it? I have done both hundreds of times. Each for different reasons. But in a home I usually frame it as you wont save that much money by furring. You will save time by furring but not money.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Montyhp said:


> The metal building builder recommended I do full 2x4 framing because the metal building will flex in the wind an could crack drywall. The full framing would allow me to isolate the interior from the exterior shell.
> 
> ...
> 
> Any advice for me?


And you're questioning the advice of the guy you paid for the building construction why?

Jeff


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

mreynolds said:


> .... You will save time by furring but not money....


Wasn't it Einstein who proved time IS money?


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

Unless your metal shell was engineered to have wallboard walls it will flex in the wind enough to ruin your walls. Steel buildings designed as residences (or for finished interiors) have more courage in the wind so as to not ruin the walls. This is not something you can do ont he cheap and get away with it. In general plan to spend more on a metal-framed residence than one made of wood, but the payback on lowered maintenance is often worth the higher initial cost.


----------

